# Zoo Trip Sunday (pic heavy)



## Civchic (May 12, 2014)

Unlike robbins.photo I don't live at the zoo, so a trip out to Toronto with the family is a special event.  I didn't realize what a challenge shooting through plexiglass and fences was going to be!  I got a few decent shots though, I think.

Cheetah (my 2 year old daughter said "Pat him!  Elena pat him!" when she saw him):


may 11 032 cheetah by civgirlca, on Flickr

Beauty is in the eye of the beholder:


may 11 029 beauty by civgirlca, on Flickr

Gorilla:


may 11 023 gorilla hands and feet by civgirlca, on Flickr



may 11 022 gorilla by civgirlca, on Flickr

White faced Saki:


may 11 020 white faced saki by civgirlca, on Flickr

Polar Bear:


may 11 011 polar bear by civgirlca, on Flickr

Pelican:


may 11 038 pelican by civgirlca, on Flickr

And my favourite of the day, a Panda playing air guitar:


map 11 001 panda air guitar by civgirlca, on Flickr


----------



## dxqcanada (May 12, 2014)

Yeah, that plexiglass sucks ... and fencing doesn't help either.
Nice shot of the panda. Last time we went they were not doing much.

I see you did not get the new Polar Bear cub (or you didn't want to line up to shoot through smudgy plexiglass).
Did you see the new Arctic Foxes ?


----------



## Civchic (May 13, 2014)

The Arctic foxes are adorable:




may 11 013 sleepy arctic fox by civgirlca, on Flickr

I didn't take pictures of the bear cub because his viewing window was one big smudge, and he was one big dirtball.  LOL.  But mostly because he wouldn't turn around and all you'd see would be a big dirty white butt.


----------



## Raj_55555 (May 13, 2014)

Beautiful shots, but I really really love how you've captured the Gorilla hands in #3.  Not sure why, but I just love it.


----------



## robbins.photo (May 13, 2014)

Civchic said:


> Unlike robbins.photo I don't live at the zoo, so a trip out to Toronto with the family is a special event. I didn't realize what a challenge shooting through plexiglass and fences was going to be! I got a few decent shots though, I think.



Ok, now I do not "live" at the zoo.  Ok, granted I've got a room there and I will occasionally help out with various grooming activities.. but.. lol..



> Cheetah (my 2 year old daughter said "Pat him! Elena pat him!" when she saw him):



Lol.. they are so incredibly cute at that age.  Then you turn around and they are asking you for car keys.  Yikes.

Love the polar bear, but your right, air guitar panda is definately a show stopper.. lol.  Great shots!


----------



## Civchic (May 13, 2014)

Thanks guys! 

Raj, when I got home and was looking through, the gorilla hands shocked me.  I didn't even remember taking it, and it was shooting down through a plexiglass window.  I was really happy to get that level of detail and colour.

And robbins - she is the funniest cutest thing.  I want to freeze her at this age.


----------



## baturn (May 13, 2014)

I like 'em all, but I'm with Raj. There is something about  the gorilla hands that is just different and interesting.


----------



## BillM (May 13, 2014)

The gorilla hand shot really stands out, just a really beautiful shot. But the Panda is real nice too :thumbup:


----------



## JacaRanda (May 13, 2014)

The gorilla hand and foot is a wonderful shot!  One that I probably would never had thought of.  Actually,  I only think outside the box like that when I really screw a shot up.

I love that shot.


----------

